# Headset for nokia e63



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 18, 2011)

Guys, Suggest me some good sound headsets for my Nokia e63 ranged from
rs 500 to 700.i am tired of searching..
*since i am in Chennai, anyone may tell the name of the good shops in here to buy headsets!!@!
it was optional one*


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 22, 2011)

The budget range you mentioned has a wide range of options from Sony, Philips & Panasonic. Try avoiding Iball as I don't think public opinion is good regarding the quality.
I do not know of any shops in Chennai but if you can buy online check this range available on Flipkart: Headphones : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for the reply....


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 24, 2011)

Most wecome


----------

